
Facebook, In 2016? Let Us Get Serious - npguy
http://statspotting.com/facebook-let-us-get-serious/
======
eatbitseveryday
> Let us just move our social data to some P2P stuff built on Ether or some
> other blockchain or something.

I agree it is silly what we seem to value these days. Companies I imagine will
enable what humans value the most -- connectivity -- and exploit what we don't
seem to care about much, or have forgotten -- privacy.

There are privacy-oriented social networks, like Ello[1], and I just recently
learned of a P2P messaging network, Bitmessage[2], and an email layer on top
of it[3].

[1] [https://ello.co/wtf/policies/privacy-
policy/](https://ello.co/wtf/policies/privacy-policy/) [2]
[https://bitmessage.org/wiki/Main_Page](https://bitmessage.org/wiki/Main_Page)
[3] [https://bitmessage.ch/](https://bitmessage.ch/)

